# Appeal in shrimps



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm not familiar with shrimps (other than Amano shrimps for algae eating). Can somebody explain to me the appeal in them? Is it the breeding/genetics aspect, challenge in care, nano aspect, etc?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Depends on the shrimp. Personally, I love two kinds of shrimps: Cherry Shrimps and Crystal Shrimps.

Cherry shrimps are relatively attractive, easy to keep, and fills a niche in the aquarium ecosystem. I'm assuming here that we are talking about a planted tank.

On the other hand, Crystal Shrimps are more difficult to keep, but are very attractive with their red and white or black and white patterns.

Then there's the amano shrimp, which is just an awesome algae eater, but I usually would not keep more than a few of them.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are the things that I like about shrimp:

- To me, they are more interesting than most fish
- The wide variety of colours allows you to choose what you like
- You can learn easily about genetics and experiment
- You can put them in anything from a 2 gallon to a 40 or 50g. I know a person who has carbons in a 110g.
- I think that they can compliment an aquascape nicely
- They range from easy care to more challenging, it depends on what you're after!
- You can spend as much as you like! Cherries are cheap, but you don't have to pay much more for really nice looking colours. But if you want you can pay a couple hundred per shrimp! This means that shrimp can be done on an easy budget
- Equipment requirements are minimal, especially for neos. You can have a light, heater, and a sponge filter. That's it!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

AAHHH, once you go shrimps you will be hooked 

watching a shrimp tank is better than tv! There is always something going
on. Yesterday I watched my small snow-white crs sitting on top of the head
of my crystal white bee while it was eating....all the while cleaning itself.

Maybe it was waiting for a ride across the tank


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I like shrimp because they are cute and play.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Addicting!!!!*

Shrimps are addictive...! You start with cherries, then fall in love with another neocaridina variety and learn that you can't keep them together, so then you set up another tank... Then you want to try your hand at one of the more "delicate" yet beautiful Caridina, so then you set up another tank, but then WOW those Carbon rilis are phenomenal, and those Blue tigers are stunning....!

And you get the picture.. You end up with a lot of tanks!! 

ANd then they breed...! And from that small group of shrimp you bought you get this...! Sold yet??? lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

or maybe one day if your lucky you get these


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

The endless array of colours is truly amazing. I spotted this lovely berried female the other day in my 20g. Wowooooo


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats...that's a green babaulti. Is the daddy the same color?

These babaulti's can throw lots of other colors too. They come in orange, black, blue, brown and green.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

He could be, there are a few males that are green, and some with clarity. They are really a neat shrimp, and I see oranges, reds, yellows, greens, blues and browns. What a neat shrimp! Right now there are three that are berried, and one should be releasing her eggs within two weeks. 



bettaforu said:


> Congrats...that's a green babaulti. Is the daddy the same color?
> 
> These babaulti's can throw lots of other colors too. They come in orange, black, blue, brown and green.


----------

